# Windows 10 TP reinstall



## mconnelly (Dec 24, 2011)

Does anyone know why windows 10 would reinstall itself? I have it on both my desktop and my laptop and both machines reinstalled the OS after I had it installed for at least 3 or 4 days. All my settings were saved and I thought that it was just an update. However, Both machines said that there was no update history. Any thoughts?


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Did the build number change? You probably won't be getting an update history until the OS is complete. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## mconnelly (Dec 24, 2011)

Where can I locate the build #?


----------



## mconnelly (Dec 24, 2011)

Nevermind. Stupid question. I found it and no the build # did not change.


----------

